# A bit Scared!



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Misha is something special, showdog or not. She looks lovely clipped down. I know you will see to it she gets the best care, and has the best life any poodle could. So sorry for this distressing news! I wish her well ahead. It's clear how very much you love her, and it's easy to see why. Cyber hugs to you both!:hug:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Bad news for sure, but I know She is in good hands with you! My thoughts & prayers for a good prognosis are with you!
BTW......Misha is a beautiful little girl no matter what clip she has! 

Big Hugs & Licks,
Laurel & Molly


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

:hug:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

You must have loads of info on liver shunt already, I just went to read up on it. (That's my "default setting" for health troubles, feel free to ignore me.) Wish I had a magic wand! I hope Misha's enjoying her new sassy clip. She does look adorable!

Overview of Hepatic Disease in Small Animals: Hepatic Disease in Small Animals: Merck Veterinary Manual
Portosystemic Shunt - WikiVet
Michigan Veterinary Specialists - Portosystemic Shunts


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Chagalls mom, I have been researching and researching! Keep posting any links, I am no where near done! You seem to get better "stuff" than I do. 

Funny, my Isabel, the chihuahua that was killed, also had liver problems and we thought it was shunt. She ended up being o.k. But what are the odds.

Then to add insult to injury, my chihuahua, Emilio had a bout of pancreatitis on Saturday evening. He always comes right out of it. Well, he has been having pain episodes every 30-35 hours. I can tell he is hurting so badly. As soon as we give him his pain meds it goes away for another 30 hours. What is weird is there is no vomiting this time. We did a snap test and they said it is pancreatitis, but I am wondering if there is something else going on too.

Oh! and Thank You!!! You always have great info!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I just can't imagine all you and your dear pooches have been hit with! You are so owed good canine karma!:clover:


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Misha is gorgeous love the fluffy ears.
You 2 will be in my thoughts, hoping everything turns out well for you


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She is in loving and capable hands. We'll be praying for a good outcome whatever is ailing your pretty Princess!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Little Misha looks terrific in her summer clip! Nothing is going to change how pretty she is. 

I am on pins and needles waiting to hear about her testing. She is such an adorable little thing in person. Everyone looks at her and smiles- you can't help it. She is personality plus. She doesn't appear ill, so I am hoping this was caught early enough that it can be repaired (if she has it) so she will be with you for years and years and years.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Outwest, you probably don't know it, but having a poodle friend close by to talk to has been such a help! I am in total love with Jazz and I'm sure when I meet your other two it will be the same. 

Doesn't Misha look like a miniature Bonnie now? (without cuffs). 

She is a little Diva! Loves attention! I am hoping that because her symptoms are so minimal that if it is a shunt, it is small. 

I am waiting for the vet in Newport Beach to call with dates that the ultrasound people will be there. I will let you know as soon as I get any sort of results.

And if it is positive, I will be packing our bags for a trip to University of Tennessee!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this! Misha is such a pretty girl, show trim or not. She's a beauty no matter which trim she's in.

Nickel and I are sending lots of positive vibes your way. Please give Misha lots of poodle kisses.

p.s. Have you told Misha's breeder about this?


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about Misha's problems, and Emilio's also. I do hope they are minimal and will be manageable so that she can have a long, full life. I know how much you love your babies and how hard this must be for you. Sending poodle hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Good overview from Dr. Karen Becker, DVM


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Chagalls mom, great video! She makes it very easy to understand. In one of your other links they talk about not doing the ultrasound and doing an ammonia test. I will have to look into the ammonia test.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

So sorry to hear about the problems that both of your babies are having -and for the stress that you are going through because of it! It does sound like they couldn't be in better hands then yours though, and I so hope that you will be able to bring them back to good health soon!


----------

